# Questions.



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

What are some of the best, weird, awkward, stupid, etc. questions you have been asked about your goats?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Why are they peeing on themselves?! No wait, why are they drinking their own pee?!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

"Why is that goat spraying himself with his pee?"


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Tayet said:


> "Why is that goat spraying himself with his pee?"


And even when you try to explain it, they still look at you like, "Really?!"


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine was from a like 20 year old. I explained that he was castrated so he couldnt breed and i got "then how does he pee?"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Our goat packig club cleans garbage off of 2 miles of beach every year during the SOLV beach clean up. Most questions are openings to teach people more about goats and packing. Those I don't mind at all.
One year, from an obnoxtous youngster I got...Did you bring the goats to eat the garbage? He wasn't going to be told different either, just one those types.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't had a stupid question, as I don't feel there is such a thing  Funny questions, though! Some I found sad that there are such misconceptions out there.

-"Goats will eat anything, even tin cans ... Really? They won't??"
-"Did you pull out their top teeth?"
-"Only the boy goats have horns, right?"
-"Don't all goats grow up to be mean?"


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Not about the goats directly but I have been asked by some older men if I used my milking stand for sex. I was mortified to say the least. I've also been asked why I feed my goats hay/grain because can't they eat anything. And many people think all my goats are males since they have horns.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

my 22 year old older brother thought the girls were boys and i said no their does and he was like but they have horns? i said yeah their goats tgeir alowed to. 
"but... i thought only the boys have horns?"


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I haven't had a stupid question, as I don't feel there is such a thing  Funny questions, though! Some I found sad that there are such misconceptions out there.
> 
> -"Goats will eat anything, even tin cans ... Really? They won't??"
> -"Did you pull out their top teeth?"
> ...


I get these ALL THE TIME! or like "what do they eat?"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The funniest one I ran into was last summer. Now Bean has terrible curley scurs that are quite noticable. It wasn't really a question but, I was walking down the boat ramp at a horse trailer parking area I use. I wanted to see how close I could get Bean to the river. This grumpy old guy was fishing from shore a little ways away. He yelled at me and told me to get my DONKEY off the boat ramp.  A donkey with horns


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

"Oh gosh your LLAMAS are soooo cute!" (my saanen goats)

"Wow I didnt realise goats had two penises" (my saanen doe has large teats)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Not a very good one but...

"They have to have babies to have milk?!"

Said my neighbor with HORSES.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been asked before when were we going to start milking our yearling. She hadn't even been bred yet (and they knew that).


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

"OMG what happened to their ears?!"
"Did you pay extra for ears like that?"
"Dont only the males have horns?"
"Can they hear?"
"Did the ears get frost bitten?" (I live in FL!)


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

DaisyMayFarm said:


> "OMG what happened to their ears?!"
> "Did you pay extra for ears like that?"


hahahahahah


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I love the question "why do they have those things in their ears? is it like an earring to make them look good?"


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

"Is your goat going to eat me?"


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Not goats & not a Question. but When we did 4h with sheep I had one of my lambs on the stand & someone came & asked if they could pet it. I said sure,
& the man petted it once & then proceeded to cuddle with it, telling me it was the softest animal he had ever felt, & that it felt like carpet. Lol!
I didn't know carpet was very soft?? 

& we used to tease the other 4h'ers we'd sneak up behind them while they were cleaning up their lambs, disguise our voices and ask "why doesn't your Llama have a tail???" XD
It was funny to see them tense all up wondering how in the world they would answer before turning around & realizing who was asking. XD


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

KymberLeAnn said:


> & we used to tease the other 4h'ers we'd sneak up behind them while they were cleaning up their lambs, disguise our voices and ask "why doesn't your Llama have a tail???" XD
> It was funny to see them tense all up wondering how in the world they would answer before turning around & realizing who was asking. XD


oh my my my XD


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Are sheep and goats the same thing? Can sheep and goats breed together? Why do wethers jump on each others backs? Can goats really eat everything? Don't all goats have rabies? 

And then you have those people that think they know more about your goats than you do. Apparently you don't have to feed Goats.... they eat everything so no need to feed, deworm or provide medical care. Those are the ones that make me mad. The rest are usually funny and I laugh them off and answer politely.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

i laugh off the questions the kids ake i had a 4yr old ask me why some goats have tails and others dont(lambs) 

and one girl had a runny nost and someone(adult) asked if they always had wet noses etc.
Thats was an adult but i shruged it off


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I was driving my wether down the road and some lady goes "Can I pet your pony?!" 

We were at the fair and some know-it-all guy was telling his girlfriend "You see, baby goats are born without ears (points to lamancha) and when they are full grown they grow big long ears (points to boer)!!! My brother was standing there and was like "No, these are completely different breeds of goats, this one has always had ears, this one will never have any." The guy looked so mad that he had been corrected and looked like such a dork!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't have Munchies but other members at my 4-H club have them and at the fair they were asked over 100 times if they cut off the munchies ears. (Yes they counted the exact number.. I don't remember)
This one girl got so fed up she eventually said "Yes, we cut them off and put them in our sandwhiches." LOL


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

My 4-H leader starting telling people that goat ears were best fried on medium heat for 4-8 minutes.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paige said:


> My 4-H leader starting telling people that goat ears were best fried on medium heat for 4-8 minutes.


sounds like my ag teacher!!!!


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

I heard the one:
which breeds have horns and which don't ?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I got asked today why my goat eats hay and grain and why they don't get fed garbage and tin cans and stuff.....it was from a 30 year old..


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Only really dumb question I've gotten (while walking my goats in a grassy area along a popular trail to browse) is "are those GOATS?!" Everything in me wants to say "no idiot, they're camels". LOL I mean, most people just say "I thought they were dogs until I got closer" or something. But yeah... just one of those "here's your sign" questions.  Definitely strikes up lots of conversation though. It's rare that I dont get any reaction from anyone. LOL


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I like walking my goats in public places lol I love the reactions


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I hate it when I walk my goats and dog people come up and ask if my goats can have a dog treat. I always explain to them nicely that goats don't eat meat so they don't like dog treats but without fail they always try to give them to the goats anyway. I highly doubt every person walking their dogs around here have vegan dog treats. Thankfully my goats will just smell the treats then snort and rub their noses on the ground like they just smelled something terrible.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

My only concern with walking them is that a LOT of folks let their dogs off leash (despite the leash law). I mean, I let my dog off leash on hiking trails, etc - because she is trained - and I HOPE that folks with off-leash dogs have also TRAINED said dog... but since I have ND's... ppl dont realized they're goats till they're fairly close. I'm just terrified a dog will attack my goats! I mean, legally, it'd be on them... but that doesn't help any injury (or worse) go away!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

FarmerJen said:


> My only concern with walking them is that a LOT of folks let their dogs off leash (despite the leash law). I mean, I let my dog off leash on hiking trails, etc - because she is trained - and I HOPE that folks with off-leash dogs have also TRAINED said dog... but since I have ND's... ppl dont realized they're goats till they're fairly close. I'm just terrified a dog will attack my goats! I mean, legally, it'd be on them... but that doesn't help any injury (or worse) go away!


That is exactly why I carry a large walking stick or horse wip with me. If a dog trys to even get close to my goats I will wack them. I don't care what the owners think. We live 30 minuets away from the closest town so most dogs are off leash.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

When we were at a show last year someone walked up to us and told us that it was inhumane to cut their ears off... On other person walked up later and told us that the earless goats look stupid. I wanted to say 'Well, so do you but I didn't say anything about it.'


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

xymenah said:


> I hate it when I walk my goats and dog people come up and ask if my goats can have a dog treat. I always explain to them nicely that goats don't eat meat so they don't like dog treats but without fail they always try to give them to the goats anyway. I highly doubt every person walking their dogs around here have vegan dog treats. Thankfully my goats will just smell the treats then snort and rub their noses on the ground like they just smelled something terrible.


people always try to feed mine dog food and treats too


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

When that happens you have to realize people dont understand goats cant/shouldent eat something.

The world is tought "goats will eat everything" from the day their born.
Their not stupid or dumb or ignorant they just dont know.

Yes they should always ask. But maners have been lost

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

FarmerJen said:


> My only concern with walking them is that a LOT of folks let their dogs off leash (despite the leash law). I mean, I let my dog off leash on hiking trails, etc - because she is trained - and I HOPE that folks with off-leash dogs have also TRAINED said dog... but since I have ND's... ppl dont realized they're goats till they're fairly close. I'm just terrified a dog will attack my goats! I mean, legally, it'd be on them... but that doesn't help any injury (or worse) go away!


 Get a dog dazer. They work awesome. The more agressive the dog is feeling, the worse the sound it makes hurts their ears. I've only had to use my twice in all the years but, I still carry it.

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Dazer-II-Ultrasonic-Deterrent/dp/B000IBRI2Y


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GriffinRidgeFarm said:


> When we were at a show last year someone walked up to us and told us that it was inhumane to cut their ears off... On other person walked up later and told us that the earless goats look stupid. I wanted to say 'Well, so do you but I didn't say anything about it.'


Hehehe I probably would have said it


----------

